# Spraying/spatting naked portafilter



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been making decent espresso shot for a while however lately it gets kind of messy.

During the initial extraction all is well but about 5 seconds in it gets really messy and coffee spats everywhere.

No indication of channeling !!

Level tamping with WDT.

Equipment:

Vibiemme domobar (9bar)

VST 18gr (18gram dosed)

58,5mm motta tamper

Mazzer sj (doserless mod) with 25kg old burrs.

The beans have been frozen 5 days after roasting and been defrosted (for about 7 to 9 days and kept in an airsealed container)

It really grinds my gears, I've been doing nice shots for a while and this is the first time it happens without changing anything.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Video will help if prep and extraction


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Don't really have time to make a video now.

Maybe it are the beans ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jthepilot said:


> Don't really have time to make a video now.
> 
> Maybe it are the beans ?


No clip = Then we are all just guessing .

More than it's likely the way the coffee is distributed in the basket .

Get a phone and aim it at the basket and film . Voila

You can use beans from frozen btw.

Or just defrost what you need rather than a lot that then sits there for days . Beans will have defrosted very quickly .


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

alright let me make a prep video.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

forget WDT


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Spend the last 30 minutes trying to make an video, but i really need an extra arm or so...

I've been using WDT for a while, I still have the feeling it's this batch of beans


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

garydyke1 said:


> forget WDT


Why do you say that? (trying to diagnose problems with my extractions too)


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I usually only get this as beans start to go stale. It is one indicator for me, don't know if that is just a coincidence though, I don't have enough experience.


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

I get my beans from a local roaster in Amsterdam, i have the feeling he dumped an old batch on me... (the problem has only occurred with these beans after about 1,5 weeks)


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Get some more beans and try again would be my suggestion. Certainly will rule out one thing


----------



## jthepilot (Dec 13, 2016)

Guy problem sorted...

Combination of quickly aged beans and incorrect setting during the build of my "coffee corner".... (basically reset the entire system)


----------

